# Roots



## jtp (Oct 23, 2008)

Hi. I just got into plumbing a year ago. I have a customer with recurrent sewer backup due to roots in the main line. I have been out to the site 8 times in 15 months to snake out clogs. I recently ran a camera to find a thick root in the line right under his living room floor. He has rare bamboo flooring there and does not want it tore up. any suggestions? Root-x? Also, he has a 100 feet of thin wall pipe in his backyard. They seem to have bellys. should they be replaced? thanks


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Good Morning jtp and welcome to PZ, how about a intro from you in the intro forum, would like to know where your from and what code you follow, just the basics, hope you don't mind.


----------



## patrick88 (Oct 14, 2008)

RootX is a good product. You would want to apply it every year. The guy may want to reline it or pipe bursting.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

What exactly is a general plumber??


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Plumberman said:


> What exactly is a general plumber??


It would be a guy who dresses like this when he goes plumbing...:laughing:


----------



## ROTOR KING (Oct 7, 2008)

Redwood said:


> It would be a guy who dresses like this when he goes plumbing...:laughing:


 that s a good one, cracked me up.


----------



## 22rifle (Jun 14, 2008)

jtp said:


> Hi. I just got into plumbing a year ago. I have a customer with recurrent sewer backup due to roots in the main line. I have been out to the site 8 times in 15 months to snake out clogs. I recently ran a camera to find a thick root in the line right under his living room floor. He has rare bamboo flooring there and does not want it tore up. any suggestions? Root-x? Also, he has a 100 feet of thin wall pipe in his backyard. They seem to have bellys. should they be replaced? thanks



Hang on... you got into plumbing a year ago... but you have been doing plumbing work for 15 months?

This ain't passing the smell test.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Thanks for posting on PlumbingZone.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer if you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com 

PlumbingZone.com is designed for professional plumbers to discuss issues and topics related to their profession. Many of our plumbers are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If your not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.diychatroom.com/register.php/

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

